
Using Passwordless Authentication to Reduce User Friction - shutton
https://gaggle.email/blog/using-passwordless-authentication/
======
shutton
Worth reading in this area: [https://medium.com/@ninjudd/passwords-are-
obsolete-9ed56d483...](https://medium.com/@ninjudd/passwords-are-
obsolete-9ed56d483eb) [https://dzone.com/articles/how-passwordless-
authentication-w...](https://dzone.com/articles/how-passwordless-
authentication-works)

